# RCD 510 install into an 08 Passat Variant... Need help!



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

I got my hands on a brand new RCD 510 touch screen radio for the Passat variant. I have Dynaudio from factory (no nav) on my 2008 with the Premium 7 radio headunit. Does anyone know what coding I'll need to preform via Vag-Com? Been looking for a how-to but I've come up empty handed. 

Premium 7









RCD 510









Thanks in advance!


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Anyone here alive?


----------



## eldar (Apr 21, 2009)

*Rcd-510*

Hi,

I've been wondering how did the install go? 
I've been thinking to do a same, replace Premium 7 with RCD-510.
My Passat is 2009 Komfort.


----------

